# Cyborg chrome brain.



## Ocultdesign (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey there,

this is my first post so I'm quickly introducing myself to you! I'm Dustin, 24 years old and I'm a illustrator based in Berlin, Germany. I'm doing this for exactly 4 years now and I think it's a great way to get in contact with people on this forum so I'm glad to meet all of you.

Here is one design I did for a band that didn't get approved but I really like it cause I had the chance to step up my game and start making things look like chrome. I totally appreciate what you guys have to say about it, hope you are all having a great day!


----------

